# Bergwerk ist begraben!!!!!



## tekfish (15. März 2005)

Habe heute mit P.Voitl gesprochen,wer es noch nicht weiß,ein gewisser L.S hat damals sein Praktikum dort absolviert und ein S. wie Angelernter Schweißer von Voitl oder soll ich lieber sagen,ein gewisser S. wie Exschef von Bergwerk gibt es bei Bergwerk definitiv nicht mehr!!!!!!! Und Käufer ist definitiv nicht in Sicht!
Ich habe mich lange aus dem Thema rausgehalten,aber ich finde es einfach unterste Schublade,wenn es seit letzter Woche definitiv ist,das immer noch einige Leute auf Ihr BW warten und nichts von denen höhren und einfach nicht wissen was los ist!


----------



## Nomercy (15. März 2005)

Hallo! Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie viele Minuten der Thread offen bleiben darf. Auf alle Fälle danke für die Info. Das mündige Forumsmitglied, weiß den Informationsgehalt schon richtig für sich zu werten. Und das zählt.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locationmaster (16. März 2005)

... noch schnell antworten ehe ...


----------



## pen (16. März 2005)

super ne neue nachricht.


----------



## Endurance (16. März 2005)

UND??? Was wissen wir jetzt mehr ==> NICHTS


----------



## Fettkloß (16. März 2005)

wieso neu ?? schnee von gestern , tecfish - schau dir mal die gesperrten threads an , da steht es schon seit wochen drin . und weil die damen und herren moderatoren schlechte oder garkeine v-männer zu dem thema haben hamse die threads halt zugemacht .

auf informationen von bergwerk könnt ihr lange warten , ungefähr so lange wie ihr drauf warten müsst das sükrü auf einem mtb rumfährt


----------



## ollo (16. März 2005)

Hu..... hallo is noch offen... sie scheinen noch zu schlafen, die herren mod..., also schnell noch was geschrieben.
ist nun so oder .............., das sie begraben sind bestellungen wurden doch noch angenommen. wohnt denn keiner um die ecke um mal nachzusehen. interesiert micht brennent, wollte zum wochenende wissen ob ich nun meinen rahmen bzw. die kohle in den wind schreiben kann.


----------



## Torsten (16. März 2005)

ollo schrieb:
			
		

> Hu..... hallo is noch offen... sie scheinen noch zu schlafen, die herren mod..., also schnell noch was geschrieben.
> ist nun so oder ..............,


Keine Angst, der steht schon unter Beobachtung..., aber solange sich hier alle benehmen....


----------



## wondermike (16. März 2005)

tekfish schrieb:
			
		

> ein gewisser S. wie Exschef von Bergwerk gibt es bei Bergwerk definitiv nicht mehr!!!!!!!




Soso. Der Lutz Scheffer ist nicht mehr bei Bergwerk. Das ist ja mal 'ne Neuigkeit.


----------



## Nomercy (16. März 2005)

Wann wirds eigentlich mal wieder richtig Sommer, ein Sommer, wie er früher einmal war, ...


----------



## tekfish (16. März 2005)

Zitat:Soso. Der Lutz Scheffer ist nicht mehr bei Bergwerk. Das ist ja mal 'ne Neuigkeit. 
Überleg mal ob S. = Sükrü heißt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (16. März 2005)

oh, ihr alten pseudo-insider labertacken....

ich hab es schon im dezember geschrieben: entweder fakten oder am besten die gosche halten...

wenn du einen änderungsanzeige bzw. handelsregisterauszug anschleppst - ist ja ne gmbh, dann darfst wieder was reinschreiben. ansonsten ist ein s. in der gleichen stelle wie vorher unterwegs...

liebe mods: die haben sich nicht benommen! bitte sperren... oder sperr es wegen mir 

grüsse
onkel willi


----------



## Lumix (16. März 2005)

tekfish schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:Soso. Der Lutz Scheffer ist nicht mehr bei Bergwerk. Das ist ja mal 'ne Neuigkeit.
> Überleg mal ob S. = Sükrü heißt!



.... oh man, Erich Kästner hat sich bei seinem Buchtitel vergriffen.  

Das Buche hätte den Titel "tecfish und die Detektive" haben sollen .  



...nicht böse nehmen!!!!


----------



## bluesky (16. März 2005)

Soweit ich weiß hat eine Krankenkasse für die Bergwerk Bikes GmbH Insolvenzantrag gestellt da keine Beiträge mehr bezahlt werden/wurden.

Ein weiteres Indiz dürfte sein das der Vermieter der Halle in der Bergwerk produziert einen Nachmieter sucht.

Ob da nochwas zu retten ist steht in den Sternen ... ich würds Bergwerk wünschen.


----------



## alöx (16. März 2005)

So ist das Leben... was hilft das Rumgeheule? Wenn Bergwerk pleite ist, ist Bergwerk pleite. Schicksal... So isses in der Wirtschaft! So und jetzt lieber Mods bitte ich euch eine Sperre in das Forum einzubauen... sowas wie...

Bergwerk+Pleite+alles andere Negative= Kein neuer Thread!


----------



## wondermike (16. März 2005)

@bluesky
Das klingt ja schon eher fundiert. Woher hast Du die Info?


----------



## lexle (16. März 2005)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> @bluesky
> Das klingt ja schon eher fundiert. Woher hast Du die Info?



Hat keiner mal ne Zeitung aus Pforzheim? handeklsregistereintragungen?

Beantragte Insolvenzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (16. März 2005)

Die erste Info habe ich von einem anderem Hersteller aus BaWü.
Die zweite Info habe ich von nem Kumpel der im Altgefäll (Industriegebiet in Pforzheim) arbeitet.
Ich selbst wohne 25 km von Pforzheim weg ... wenn in der Lokalpresse was steht lass ichs euch wissen.


----------



## ollo (16. März 2005)

da sollten wir chefe   doch mal anrufen..... handy-nr steht im telefonbuch- klicktel 

oder guckst du hier 
www.gbi.de/_de/r_profisuche/banz_online.ein?WID=91072-0780455-30300_7


----------



## pen (17. März 2005)

was ist jetzt? ist der laden pleite oder nich?

(ich habe schon mein scheckbuch bereit zur insolvenzversteigerug      )

hallo bmw fahrer aufgepaßßt-- jetzt müßt ihr wechsenl   !


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. März 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> ...denn nicht umsnst wird bergwerk auch gerne einmal dönerwerk genannt.
> und auf jeden fall türken



     

Ich glaub es wird Zeit den Thread zu schliessen,das Niveau wird langsam zum  :kotz: !!

Nils


----------



## daif (19. März 2005)

mann, mann, da bin ich ne Woche weg und nix hat sich geändert!   

ihr postet sachen die schon vor Wochen von "so nichtsnutzigen Dummschwätzern  " gesagt wurden

und das mit Familienbetrieb und türken und so.. => willst du uns damit deine Weltanschauung zeigen? was solln der scheiss!!
das hat ja mal 0,0 zu sagen....(mal davon abgesehen wussten wir auch ohne deine Hilfe, dass nicht nur ein Gürses bei BW arbeitet   )
blöder hätte man nicht posten können! sorry, aber das ist echt total gaga... 

@mods
den könntet ihr echt dicht machen


----------



## Torsten (19. März 2005)

SHIVER schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub es wird Zeit den Thread zu schliessen,das Niveau wird langsam zum  :kotz: !!
> 
> Nils


Richtig, jetzt entgleist er wieder.  Man sieht also, das sich einige nicht an die Regeln halten können.  
Sorry Jungs  =CLOSED=

Gruß Torsten
Moderator


----------

